
Autism and Redheads: The Canaries in the Epidemic - amelius
http://www.ageofautism.com/2010/06/autism-and-redheads-the-canaries-in-the-epidemic-part-1.html
======
amelius
If the article doesn't load, try opening it in an incognito window.

